# Arrghhh...Even More RCI points questions..non-annual (biennial or triennial owners)?



## AFARR (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm looking around at listings (here, ebay, other websites)...just to get a feel for what is available.

I see some Biennial and even Triennial points for RCI listed (Odd year, every third year, etc).

They list either the points as 25k per year, or 50k every other year, 75k points every third year...

Some have maintenance fees every year (basically 1/2 of the fees that I would expect at the resort), or billed every other or third year (and the fees are about right).

For someone who would only occasionally use the points for a trade (every other or third year) anyway...is this a good way to go?    I have a deeded week I'll likely use (OBX) for the primary vacation.

Either I'm misunderstanding the listings....or in some cases they "collect" 1/2 or 1/3 of the value of the RCI points for the resort every year...25k for 2010, another 25k in 2011, etc....and in some cases, only when they have the "use" week (2011...the MFs are due and you get the full 50k or 75k points) do they 'collect' the points?

If I found a good deal (good underlying week, MFs at or below $0.01/pt)...which way to go...accumulate a fraction every year or the full sum on the year the MFs is due?

Thanks!


----------



## chriskre (Mar 25, 2010)

I own a triennial points package at VV Parkway in Orlando.

They give you 75K points but divide it into 25K every year.
I pay the MF's every third year.   
I can borrow points a year ahead if I need the points and can also bank forward what I don't use to combine with the next year and the third year by borrowing those as well.  I mostly use my points for 9000 point last minute ex-ops.   

I've seen some of the ads that say 75K given every third year instead of split up as 25K over the 3 years but I'm not sure if this is normal or just a listing error.  

Hopefully someone will chime in who is more proficient in RCI points.


----------



## AFARR (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ok, how is that as a points system (every third year)..*

Do you like it?

I can see a benefit if you aren't likely to vacation at a resort every year...the MFs only due every 3rd year does appeal....

Thanks!


----------



## brankatz (Mar 25, 2010)

It all depends on what works best for the individual the best way to make sure that they are advertising the points and MF distribution correctly is to call the resort and find out.  I also like to ask for a copy of the deed if the seller is not willing to send you a copy so you can do your own research I would move on to the next one there are way to many out there to deal with sellers who will not disclose this information.  I recently purchased a unit the seller had listed MF(1150) due annually and were listed at 579 every year but the unit was an EOY called the resort and the fees were EOY(579) as well so the MF listed on add were not correct and were actually half of what was posted.  The sellers usually just get a faxed paper from the resort which is checked off by an employee who could care less.  Just check your facts before bidding.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 25, 2010)

AFARR said:


> Do you like it?
> 
> I can see a benefit if you aren't likely to vacation at a resort every year...the MFs only due every 3rd year does appeal....
> 
> Thanks!



Yes this is exactly why I bought a triennial unit as my MF's are getting up there and I can't really add any more but did want more options.   

I love RCI points because I live in FL where there seem to be lots of TS 9000 point ex-ops available on short notice so I can get away for a long weekend and not be in a motel room but can also take along friends to the beach or to Disney.  I'm sure it works in other areas of the country that are near resorts that can be visited off season for a song but I guess it will depend on how close you live to the drive-to resorts.    Being able to drive to the resorts is a big factor in being able to jump on those great deals.  If I had to factor in airfare everytime then I'd probably not buy RCI points.


----------



## AFARR (Mar 25, 2010)

chriskre said:


> Being able to drive to the resorts is a big factor in being able to jump on those great deals.  If I had to factor in airfare everytime then I'd probably not buy RCI points.



That's one of the reasons I bought at OBX...I can drive it easily in a day, no costs for car rental, etc.   Points are still a bit foreign to me (I can at least understand the basics of weeks).   There are a few places on the East Coast (I don't know most of them) that are within driving distance for me....so the short term vacations would work.

Thanks for the replies...

AFARR


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 25, 2010)

Please note that how a resort handles EOY or E3Y TS will vary from resort to resort.  So at some resorts, you'll get your points only the year you get your TS but a different resort may give you a % of your points every year. The same goes with MFs, some resort you'll pay 1/2 your MFs annually and other resorts, you'll pay the full MFs but only EOY. 

Hope this helps


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 25, 2010)

There might be quite a few EOY's out there.  Some resorts put an inflated price on Points conversions (not just the high price, but a really high price), but then tell you that they will throw in the conversion for "free" (yeah,right) if you buy an additional EOY unit to what you already own.  (In other words, the resorts used people's desire to get into Points as a way of pushing addition unit sales.)  This practice must have worked, because it seemed that the number of resorts that used this sales strategy began to expand exponentially.


----------



## Tamzeng (Jun 9, 2010)

*Odd year ownership*

I own at vacation village, orlando,  just bought a resale of 92,500 points.  I pay the maintenance fee for the odd year, i.e., 2009 I paid, get the points to use for that year, plus the next, then will pay for 2011.  It's a great system, I like getting the points up front all at once.  I'm still working out all the details about using my home resort group, etc, but there's no pressure ... can still exchange into RCI, and have a MUCH better list of resorts available than when i use my week.  We will likely  not deposit our week in RCI anymore, but use it just at the home resort and save the bother.


----------



## JMAESD84 (Jun 9, 2010)

One of the points weeks that I own is triennial (an 86,500 point week), with points distribution of 28,833 annually.

This is not very many points annually so when you factor the annual membership fee into the equation I don't think I would be happy with this level of ownership on it's own.  

If you wanted to book a 65,000 point vacation it might be costly ((2+ annual fee) + exchange fee + MF).


----------



## AFARR (Jun 10, 2010)

*Should update my own post...*

I am waiting on closing on a week 38, BIS Duck 2 Br L/O..59k points annual.   

Since I already owned wk 37 and 39...made sense to me...then I can use the underlying week or the points as I want.

Still some good suggestions above...if I decide on additional points, I'll probably go with biennial or triennial weeks.

Thanks!

AFARR


----------



## brucecz (Jun 11, 2010)

The reason why we owned a Tri-annual as we used as a "Dump bucket" to  put generated cheaper points on the weeks for points program.

Bruce


----------

